# Female face shaving is anti-aging?



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2010)

This morning I was posting in the PCOS about Vaniqa which got me thinking about hair removal on the face and I found this Shaving Face is Saving Face and was kind of blown away :



> Now, what would you think if I told you that dermatologists and estheticians have been recommending shaving as a real alternative to the methods of hair removal for the face? Im an esthetician and I hadnt heard about it! But I havent been working in a salon or medical spa since 2003.




So, I'm not asking for you to openly say you shave your face, but any thoughts on the whole thing?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Well as I have already said in the previously mentioned PCOS thread, I have hirsutism and have to shave my face, among other things. I've never tried waxing or eletrolysis as a means of removal, but have tried epilation (for five minutes, NEVER AGAIN) and Vaniqa. Unfortunately, I didn't give Vaniqa enough of a chance - or the right skincare conditions - to see if it worked.

But I do know, like Mishty's linked article, that shaving (properly) can work as an exfoliant. Why do you think elderly men's faces always look younger than elderly women's? :happy: We all know exfoliation removes old cells and gets circulation going under facial skin, and we should all know shaving does the same.

I'm also wondering how women feel about it on a self-esteem level? For me, early on, it caused a lot of low self-esteem and harm to my sense of femininity - as well as the fear of what men would say. I've since become much more relaxed, but it was time that changed that, not any beauty treatment or cosmetic alteration.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 29, 2010)

Amy, I have the same as you. In fact, it runs in my family on both sides, so I was bound to have it. 

My mother was a teacher and got picked on fairly often by other teachers and students alike for having facial hair. She's tried everything. Even electrolysis. The only part that it worked on was her eyebrows. She's warned me not to do it, too. Not like I have the money to do it, anyways, lol.

I sometimes pluck, like when I'm doing my eyebrows and have extra time to kill, but it hurts. I've tried waxing and it frikkin HURTS! So when the hair really bugs me, I have to shave it off.

Now... I've got thick and black hair. And my facial hair grows in the shape of a beard, though it isn't obvious. The darkest hairs are around my mouth and my eyebrows. But sometimes I get really self conscious about it because I'll be putting makeup on and the damn stuff won't stick properly to my skin because it gets all mucked up in the hair.

Once I do shave it off and go out, people say my skin looks amazing. Is it because I shaved it? I don't think so, really. I think it's just because the hairs that gave it a darker tint are gone so I look more glowy than usual.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

I too think it's the 'glow' hairless skin has that makes it look so good (to other people - we know it's just a shaved faced, and that's hardly uplifting!). Hairless skin versus hairy skin on any part of the body will always triumph in comparison; but what I get paranoid about is the point the unshaven facial skin and the shaven skin meet: you can suddenly see the fine white downy hair of the rest of your face so much clearer. :blink:

And that sucks to hear about the eletrolysis not working for her. I've heard a lot of constrating stories about what it does and doesn't do for women, but it is indeed too expensive to risk person experimentation.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm also wondering how women feel about it on a self-esteem level? For me, early on, it caused a lot of low self-esteem and harm to my sense of femininity - as well as the fear of what men would say. I've since become much more relaxed, but it was time that changed that, not any beauty treatment or cosmetic alteration.



stubble scares me beyond belief..... 

Facial hair, I know now it's very common, but not when I first started noticing my extra hair and getting rid of it and having this giant fear I would have man stubble. 




CarlaSixx said:


> I sometimes pluck, like when I'm doing my eyebrows and have extra time to kill, but it hurts. I've tried waxing and it frikkin HURTS! So when the hair really bugs me, I have to shave it off.
> Once I do shave it off and go out, people say my skin looks amazing. Is it because I shaved it? I don't think so, really. I think it's just because the hairs that gave it a darker tint are gone so I look more glowy than usual.



I've always been razor happy, if something gets uncomfy or makes me feel icky, I'll shave it. lol 

i get a lot of comments about my "flawless skin" and think it's cause is smooth and hairless and the makeup can sit right on my skin. 



AmazingAmy said:


> I too think it's the 'glow' hairless skin has that makes it look so good (to other people - we know it's just a shaved faced, and that's hardly uplifting!). Hairless skin versus hairy skin on any part of the body will always triumph in comparison; but what I get paranoid about is the point the unshaven facial skin and the shaven skin meet: you can suddenly see the fine white downy hair of the rest of your face so much clearer. :blink:



Yeah I have soft white side burns and thats it on my face, and you can tell its the only hair, and it's kind of odd, but I try not to get my facial makeup on the hairs to much cause of the dreaded 'clump. :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Ack, _stubble_. Even if my skin is spot free and my complexion even, I'll still feel like crap if I feel stubble. I had to care of some in the shower not long ago! I'm always scared of going into a club with stubble in case a guy touches my face: I end up jerking away unexpectedly, and that just makes him feel bad and me look insecure. :blink:

And agreed on the lack of favours facial hair does for foundation. Make-up on skin does look better without hair - look at all the airbrushed ad campaigns used. The female celebs in them look like they have no facial hair whatsoever!

Eck, I hate it when I spray perfume on shaven skin, forgetting it's gonna sting like hell. :doh:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 29, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Ack, _stubble_. Even if my skin is spot free and my complexion even, I'll still feel like crap if I feel stubble. I had to care of some in the shower not long ago! I'm always scared of going into a club with stubble in case a guy touches my face: I end up jerking away unexpectedly, and that just makes him feel bad and me look insecure. :blink:
> 
> And agreed on the lack of favours facial hair does for foundation. Make-up on skin does look better without hair - look at all the airbrushed ad campaigns used. The female celebs in them look like they have no facial hair whatsoever!
> 
> Eck, I hate it when I spray perfume on shaven skin, forgetting it's gonna sting like hell. :doh:



I know Amy! The bane of my social life. I feel like a complete bitch when a guy tries to touch my chin or rub my face in _any way_, I mean it's a very small chance they'll notice anything, but I always look like a prudish idiot pulling away. *sigh* 

Make-up ads depress the hell out of me...no pores? No hair? really? Nothing? 
:doh: lol I'm a concealer junkie.

I once long ago thought using a mild after shave type stuff for sensitive skin and no scent would help with breakouts...um. I'm no man, it hurt like a mofo. 
It burned, my eyes watered and decided to invest in a mask. 

Do you find that some face washes can irritate just shaven skin? 
I never can find one to calm and sooth my skin, it gets red and becomes uber sensitive....


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I know Amy! The bane of my social life. I feel like a complete bitch when a guy tries to touch my chin or rub my face in _any way_, I mean it's a very small chance they'll notice anything, but I always look like a prudish idiot pulling away. *sigh*
> 
> Make-up ads depress the hell out of me...no pores? No hair? really? Nothing?
> :doh: lol I'm a concealer junkie.
> ...



Oooh, only half-related to facial shaving, but it's something I've found is brilliant for that no-pore effect. In fact, I think it was specifically marketed to do that. I find it makes a massive difference applying it to shaven skin before putting foundation on (or not - it makes your skin flawless and matte without make-up): l'Oreal Studio Secrets Smoothing Resurfacing Primer. It softens up skin and makes your complexion look a million times smoother. I use it every day!

And on facial washes - they're just bad for any type of skin, whether you shave it or not. I'd break out in spots and rashes all over the lower half of my face due to soap getting into open pores after shaving. I stopped using anything other than hot water to open up and massage my pores, then cold water to close them again. Of course, you need a little more than that after a while. I started to use face wipes designed to remove make-up; they've cottoned on to what girls are using them for now, and there are ones made just for cleaning the face.

I use l'Oreal Revitalift Rich Cleansing Wipes, and find they make my skin lovely - and they don't cause irritation or spots either. They even moisturize. I apply a wipe in light circular motions to the area I've just shaven, and it's incredibly soothing and cleansing.

(BTW, not trying to push l'Oreal products here. They're just earnstly the best I've tried).


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 31, 2010)

I had thyroid issues about 7 years ago and started growing hair on my face. Not silky, downy white stubble...but black, thick hair on my upper lip and around my lips and down to my neck. I honestly think I would have a fu manchu if I were to let it go. I started shaving because it was cheaper (and far less painful than waxing) and I still shave to this day.
I have been with my fiance for 3 years and it took me 1 1/2 years to feel comfortable enough to let him touch my face. I was VERY self-conscious! I use a Venus razor and a skin moisturizing shaving cream...and my skin always looks fabulous. Soft and glowing.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 3, 2010)

I used to shave and it was awful for a variety of reasons. I finally got so tired of it I got laser hair removal and the results were amazing. 

I HIGHLY recommend any one with facial hair issues get this done. It is so worth it, do whatever you must to get the money to pay for it, it is so freeing!


----------



## bonified (Jan 5, 2011)

I went to a plastic surgeon with my sister here, and we sussed out laser treatments, my sis got sideburns vj & pits done with great success. A lil over 1500$ to be nearly hairless there for over 2 years now. I ended up getting ipl treatments for lil broken blood vessels on my cheeks, but for hair, I wasn't a candidate as i have gingey/blondey hairs.
I was advised that shaving is a great exfoliator, but i didnt want to start shaving in case it made the hairs dark & stubbly. 

For years I have been using this ancient torture device on my cheeks & neck, they have newer cuter versions, but this one still works. Maybe more than 10 years old now. It rips all the fuckers out, i do it before my morning shower where i then use a loofah with olive oil soap all over. 
I wax everything from the waist down every 5 weeks or so, much easier going to someone else than risking chemical burn on yr vj from hair removal creams, or clumps of wax stuck in yr arse - very uncomfy, speaking of uncomfy, the moments when my waxer says in her full on Mandarin/ Aussie accent to "pull apart" makes me clench & giggle a lil every time. 
View attachment BRAUN_EE1020.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 5, 2011)

Epilators FTW! I love those things! They're like tweezers and wax strips without actually being those! Too bad the lil fuckers cost so much or I would definitely have one. While it does feel like waxing, you get used to an epilator much more quickly than waxing.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm glad I found this!

My friend has one of those scary mirrors, where you see everything. I never thought I had bad skin, until I looked in her mirror. HOLY CRAP, I have a moustache. I've been going back and forth between shaving and bleaching and waxing. I don't know if I want to try any of these! I'm honestly frightened!

I don't want stubble, I don't want too much maintenence, and I don't want pain. What should I do?


----------



## HayleeRose (Jan 6, 2011)

For me the easiest thing to do. I know I always have a razor available and it takes like 5mins. Yes stubles are a bitch...but you get it rather you shave or pluck or wax.

Soo my question is how soon after you shave do you start to feel stubles? i feel like i have to shave everyday..is that about normal? or does my hair just grow extreamly fast?


----------



## Oirish (Jan 6, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I know Amy! The bane of my social life. I feel like a complete bitch when a guy tries to touch my chin or rub my face in _any way_, I mean it's a very small chance they'll notice anything, but I always look like a prudish idiot pulling away. *sigh*
> 
> Make-up ads depress the hell out of me...no pores? No hair? really? Nothing?
> :doh: lol I'm a concealer junkie.
> ...



So I happened upon this thread because of the anti-aging element to the title. Thought I might be able to help here though. To avoid skin irritation on your face always shave after a hot shower and after already washing your face. Aftershave can burn like a mofo but there are after shave lotions that have neutral scents. Nivea makes a good one. I find most dove products to be pretty mild also if washing your face later on during the day you've shaved.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 6, 2011)

HayleeRose said:


> For me the easiest thing to do. I know I always have a razor available and it takes like 5mins. Yes stubles are a bitch...but you get it rather you shave or pluck or wax.
> 
> Soo my question is how soon after you shave do you start to feel stubles? i feel like i have to shave everyday..is that about normal? or does my hair just grow extreamly fast?



If I shave mid-morning I find the stubble is back around mid-evening. However, though I'd prefer to shave every day I usually leave it 2 - 3 because, for me, they need to be at a certain length to be shaved away completely.  If they're too short I end up going over the same area in frustration and begin to make blotches/scabs that last. Then the hairs can't grow past the scabs and that makes spots! I've found shaving in the direction the hairs grow stops this irritation, but at the expense of cutting them down as thoroughly as shaving against the grain does.

It's a problem for me. Which am I more okay about a guy feeling if he touches my face - stubble or scabs? 



Oirish said:


> So I happened upon this thread because of the anti-aging element to the title. Thought I might be able to help here though. To avoid skin irritation on your face always shave after a hot shower and after already washing your face. Aftershave can burn like a mofo but there are after shave lotions that have neutral scents. Nivea makes a good one. I find most dove products to be pretty mild also if washing your face later on during the day you've shaved.



Thank you for this Oirish.  I sometimes do it dry and then cleanse with hot water and wipes, but I know I should open up my pores beforehand.


----------



## HayleeRose (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks amy, I was worried my hair just grew too fast. When I first started the shaving I got the bumps and stuff, so I used lotion on my face to act sort of like shaving cream. Just put it on and shave with it, I do this on my legs as well and it makes it smoother and less irritated.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 8, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> If I shave mid-morning I find the stubble is back around mid-evening. However, though I'd prefer to shave every day I usually leave it 2 - 3 because, for me, they need to be at a certain length to be shaved away completely.  If they're too short I end up going over the same area in frustration and begin to make blotches/scabs that last. Then the hairs can't grow past the scabs and that makes spots! I've found shaving in the direction the hairs grow stops this irritation, but at the expense of cutting them down as thoroughly as shaving against the grain does.
> 
> It's a problem for me. Which am I more okay about a guy feeling if he touches my face - stubble or scabs?
> 
> ...



No worries. Btw, shaving against the grain when hairs are short can lead to ingrown hairs. Those suck. In the words of the hose from Ren & Stimpy: "No sir, I don't like it." Shaving against the grain is only advisable after a damn hot shower (or hot towel if you want to get old timey on it), a sharp razor, and good after shave lotion. 
I'm actually really stoked on getting a proper straight razor for my birthday this month! Sweeney Todd style! I haven't used one in years so if I disappear I likely cut my jugular. Cry for me. Well, I think I'm getting it. German steel. American buffalo horn handle. Pretty sweet over all. I might actually have to shave the beard now!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't have a ton of facial hair but I get a little bit because my hormones are out of whack (thank you PCOS.) I tried laser hair removal and didn't find it to be hugely successful for me.. it reduced the amount of hair to a degree but it didn't fully go away. I think it's because my hormones are not constant and when I went they told me that any major shift in hormones (such as pregnancy or going through menopause) can trigger hair growth again.. I haven't gone through a major hormone shift like that, but I still think it may have something to do with it. I've been shaving my upper lip and 'side burn' area for about two years now.. I shave every time I take a shower which is more or less everyday. It takes about 30 seconds and save for a handful of times I've never had any irritation whatsoever. I shave in the shower and put a little bit of soap or shaving cream on the area as I would anywhere else. I occasionally shave off the light downy hairs on the rest of my face too.. they never grow back darker/thicker/faster/whatever. Hasn't it been established already that that's a myth? Shaving works great for me.. it's cheap, fast, and I never have to worry about being self conscious about it anymore because I've included it in my daily routine.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 8, 2011)

Oirish said:


> No worries. Btw, shaving against the grain when hairs are short can lead to ingrown hairs. Those suck. In the words of the hose from Ren & Stimpy: "No sir, I don't like it." Shaving against the grain is only advisable after a damn hot shower (or hot towel if you want to get old timey on it), a sharp razor, and good after shave lotion.



I haven't had a problem with ingrown hairs, but I only shave against the grain on my throat (since the hair is thicker and coarser there). The procedure I follow is to splash my face and neck with really hot water, followed by shaving cream. I then shave WITH the grain, and follow up AGAINST the grain. When I was in the Navy, the barbers called this procedure an 'officer's shave' (and charged extra for it).


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 8, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't have a ton of facial hair but I get a little bit because my hormones are out of whack (thank you PCOS.) I tried laser hair removal and didn't find it to be hugely successful for me.. it reduced the amount of hair to a degree but it didn't fully go away. I think it's because my hormones are not constant and when I went they told me that any major shift in hormones (such as pregnancy or going through menopause) can trigger hair growth again.. I haven't gone through a major hormone shift like that, but I still think it may have something to do with it. I've been shaving my upper lip and 'side burn' area for about two years now.. I shave every time I take a shower which is more or less everyday. It takes about 30 seconds and save for a handful of times I've never had any irritation whatsoever. I shave in the shower and put a little bit of soap or shaving cream on the area as I would anywhere else. *I occasionally shave off the light downy hairs on the rest of my face too.. they never grow back darker/thicker/faster/whatever. Hasn't it been established already that that's a myth?* Shaving works great for me.. it's cheap, fast, and I never have to worry about being self conscious about it anymore because I've included it in my daily routine.



It is indeed a myth, but one based on truth. The hair doesn't grow back thicker, it's more that the original hair would have grown into a point, being thicker at the base than at the tip. When you slice it off at the base, that thick base eventually grows to become the tip, making the whole hair the same width and thus appear thicker. Unless you pluck or wax and allow that hair to grow in it's original shape again, it'll always appear thicker. 

Which sucks because you can't get _everything _with plucking, and I imagine waxing is just a pain in the arse considering how frequently facial hair grows back.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 8, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> It is indeed a myth, but one based on truth. The hair doesn't grow back thicker, it's more that the original hair would have grown into a point, being thicker at the base than at the tip. When you slice it off at the base, that thick base eventually grows to become the tip, making the whole hair the same width and thus appear thicker. Unless you pluck or wax and allow that hair to grow in it's original shape again, it'll always appear thicker.
> 
> Which sucks because you can't get _everything _with plucking, and I imagine waxing is just a pain in the arse considering how frequently facial hair grows back.



That makes sense but luckily, the hair is so fine & light that I haven't noticed whatsoever even though I often let it grow back in.


----------



## HayleeRose (Mar 12, 2011)

So I went to my doctors a little over a month ago and asked her about that spirolactone(i think thats it) and told her about my facial hair problem, so she prescribed it to me. I havent been taking it regularly but so far it has helped SO much. Before when I shaved I could see some stuble aftere about 12hrs, now I can skip a day of shaving and dont notice much stuble. So I really recommend if you are looking for something this stuff is amazing.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't generally get facial hair- and if I do its really blond, so it's not an issue. but I have issues with like a few random hairs on my chin that drive me INSANE! And they are BLACK and COURSE unlike the hair on the rest of my body which is blond and thin. It's so odd! I've plucked them but that hurts, and can be really annoying because its difficult to see my chin when plucking, so I have resorted to shaving. I hate the stubble that comes with it, but it's the easiest way for me. Very annoying!


----------



## lozonloz (Mar 20, 2011)

I have facial hair and I tend to go over my chin with tweesers every morning because I dont like how thick it appears to be when I shave it. I either wax or shave hair on my upper lip and either shave or pluck out sideburns or hair at the side of my face. Eyebrows are strictly tweesers only.

I'd wax everything but a combination of expense and having very thick, stubborn hair that doesnt always get removed by waxing stops me- same reason I dont wax anything else 

I've tryed epilation for other areas but PAIN. HORRIBLE PAIN. I can deal with waxing, but I think that an epilator is so much more drawn out.

So generally, I'll shave. I dont know what effect it has on my skin though- I've been told I have very good skin but that tends to be in the areas I dont shave- shaving seems to dry my skin out.


----------



## Jason22 (Apr 5, 2011)

I always shave with device but I sometimes I used cream as well. I dont know about other peoples.


----------



## hrd (Apr 25, 2011)

a cute short to watch


----------

